# RockFish Challenge: Hail FL Fisherman



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Congratulation to FL Fisherman. He won the 1st prize with the largest Rock caught at 34''. If there was anyone more deserving to winning the tournament it's FL. I'm really glad he took the 1st prize. Also, 8 others took the 3rd prize and I took the 2nd. 

The beach was pretty crowded. It was really slow today. But I really had a great time. I met some pretty nice folks. I'm sure LongRanger will provide pics soon.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO FL FISHERMAN. I agree,he deserves the prize. He`s an awsome fisherman. FL Fisherman,keep up the great work. See you on the water..............


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats FL Fisherman and nice catch


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Yeah ended up ok for me. Want to thank Longranger for bending my arm to get into this contest. I warned you my friend! LOL I also want to thank Mapcaster for lending me some real estate next to him so I can fish because my normal spot was completely overtaken. Limit was 2 rods but I only broke out my one rod due to space available. I caught all my winning fish within the first two hours of the tournament! A 30" rock, 29" rock and the big 34" rockfish. I was actually leading in both categories, biggest fish and most points, but rules state you can't have em both. I lost 2 other nice fish and one right on shore as I was trying to beach him for the judges. Doh well can't complain. Very glad to see fellow P&S member Tunafish take 2nd place! Bites were definitely hard to come by after my initial run. I was used to it after staying at Matapeake from midnight till 630 in the am with nothing, zero, nada! It was great meeting new folks out there. Nice to see a big P&S turnout. Great meeting you Jedi-angler. Go back and tell your partners in crime what you saw and heard! Hope to fish with everyone of you guys again someday. Tightlines!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*congrad fl fisherman*


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

*Who is that?*

At the far right of the picture is that Sand Flea? Why does he look so disgusted!? Nice job FlFisherman!!! What did you win?!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Mostly a big ego and head!!!   LOL But also some $$$$$$!!!!


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

*Heh Nice*

I heard that !


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm very happy that P&Sers took the the top two postions. Great jobs FL FISHERMAN and TunaFish!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

And Andre thanks for the picture too!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Mapcaster,

Congratulations! In the "Rock Fishing 101" post, I learned that you tied for 3rd place. Looks like P&S ruled the day!


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Job Well Done by FL*

Way to go FL, congrats! The victory could not have gone to a more dedicated, classier fisherman.

Great meeting you out there, and all the other P&S folk.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*I See*

Somebody Head is getting REAL Big


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*that somebody already had a big head*

but, you got to hand it to the guy--wins both categories with just one rod!

I had a good time and would like to thank all who volunteered for the event. It was a class act.

I think I'm headed back to SPSP on Monday to catch some more. Anyone want to join me?

after looking at weather, will get there around noon probably.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Took me longer to find the results than it took Jason to catch his fish!

Congrats on the win, Jason. Was your partner-in-crime (Anthony)present? So where's the details -- rig, bait, etc...?


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Congrats FL. Great job. I'll have to consider getting a "Military Mohawk" like my new hero...... OK I considered it, never mind.

Seriously though, I and possibly some other fishermen would like to know some details of what you were fishing with, how you were fishing, and what you attribute to your success yesterday.

Doug


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Sorry Jake,

I should have read the post ahead of me before repeating the same thing


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings rocknwine!

Maybe Jason is shy on the details on purpose -- all that military training! You know, loose lips....

Someone told me he was using a chartruese hand grenade.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Shhhh...Don't tell anybody but,*

Fl F has been working on his casting! He was really getting it out there I know he wasn't casting that far Last Year I have to ask....Does all team warrior cast like that?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Congrats!*

Jason,

Nice fishing! We have to get you from fishing in cammies this year though! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Big Rad!

Always thought Jason was a potential "switch hitter"....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey I would have no problem if the weather would get warmer and the sun would shine more! But till then I will wear my gortex suit Hey Big Rad I thought I told you that was a secret


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

They got any goretex BDUs that will fit my ass? I figure if I can dress warm enough and get Hat80 to haul my butt out there with his scooter, I just might be able to make it through a night on the pier....


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*OOOOOPS*

 I forgot about that dude..........

Jake ...Don't ask, don't tell...... 

Jason, I heard that the prize money is gonna go up...

Guys, when he lost that last big rock right at the surf line, I thought I saw something golden fall out his back pocket. He picked it up too soon for me to see what it was.....but you can figure out what it was...........

Did anyone see Bayfisher (Leonard) out there?


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

BIG UP FL FISHERMON!!

You are a true warrior! I definitely need to learn some of your techniques. I wish I could have been there to witness your skills, But I had to work at the last minute. See you guys soon.

Peace!

Dfishmon


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

I hearby now FL's official spokesman/agent - he is willing to give tips for a fee and i get a 15% royality - ty


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Pssssssssstt!*

Secret, don't tell anyone....

FL was getting his bait out a good 50 ft. further than anyone nearby. 

(Just a note from an impartial observer.)

2+2 = that's where the fish was....


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Congrats Fl;The guy in the far left I know that guy with all the patches.That guys Big El or is it Big Al.He cast far and he didn't win first;so its confedence in your skill not castin skills.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think distance was definitely an issue. If you looked at most of the anglers who had decent fish, they were tossing well beyond everyone else. That's not to say that you can't catch fish close in; I've seen many hooked up within 50' of the surf. But you may want to hook up with James if you're looking to throw further.

But I have to say this shot looked a little evil, sort of a ******* version of The Matrix meets The Godfather.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Congrats FL*

I see those casting tips I gave you worked out fine. (J/K) I Kind of figured you would win. I saw the way you were surveying the land the day we went fishing. I would have entered but the wife told me I couldnt so that was that. Again, Congrats on winning first place and let me knoe when you will be fishing this week and i'll see if I can join you..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Congrats FL.... well deserved (only with one rod too!)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Taking It To The Next Level*

That was his Saturday rod. In case you guys didn't know Jason has an arsnel of 23 rods and he keeps a log of what rod catches what on what day. That's taking the sport to next level. Chance favors the prepared fisherman. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LOL*

Thanks guys! Yeah was using 1 rod till about an hour left in the tourney when some people started to leave. I was using a hi/lo rig made out of 50 lb mono, with two *short* dropper loops.(That was for you Anthony), Who by the way took the weekend off. Bloodworms all the way. Flea and I were casting so far into the channel that we actually had to go to 8 oz when the tide was moving. Jake don't know if they make em that big! MasterCaster not sure when I can make it out again this week but if it starts to warm up like they say you might catch me at spsp sometime. Tightlines!

Oh yeah saw Bayfisher for a hot second but he never stayed around to see who won it.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

CONGRATS! You put in a great deal of time
this year on those waters and it paid off.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You're lucky I wasn't there buddy. Otherwise you may have felt it in your wallet . But seriously though you deserved it, you have been paying your dues and now it shows. Just don't let this go to your head, otherwise we'll need another hand cart to carry that big head of yours. I don't know if a lot of you guys realized that before this year, FLF never caught a fish over 28 inches before. Now he's caught 25-30 fish over 30 inches in the past month :jawdrop:. It just goes to show that hard work and putting your time in really pays off. Sorry I missed it everyone but I was going through some personal issues that I really needed to take care of. Next time though I will definitely be there.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FLF and TunaFish*

and all third palce finisher. 

Great job all of you.

I had a great time out there. Can't wait until April 24 for the SPSP Spring Fling.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks Orest!*

It was fun, in spite of the disappearance of the Monsters at Chesapeake Bay. It was actually a pretty nice day. Just like FL Fisherman, I'm glad James twisted my arm to get me to register. I'll definately do it again next year.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Bighead?? What's that? Nah I might boast a little here and there and maybe say I told you so but if it is one thing I have learned in all my years of fishing(almost 20), is that fishing will humble a man REAL QUICK! One minute you are catching all the big ones and the next nothing, not even a bite. So getting a big head will just set you up for failure no doubt. I am very happy to win the tournament and will continue practicing and learning. So I can stack the odds in my favor every time I go out and get into some nice fish. Thanks to all!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FLF*

Class act.

Now wonder you are liked by so many, including myself.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

We should have a P&S competition 
for largest "junkfish" caught this year.
Sure it takes skill to catch a 30+ inch
Rockfish, but what about a monster
dogfish shark or skate! Now that is 
an accomplishment!
 

We could have several categories 
such as skate, toad fish, etc. The 
winner would get some kind 
of banner next to their name 
when they post.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Het Fl, guess what I have  



















And Tunafish, coming in a close second, congrats!  



















And, just a group shot.










Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Congrats to everyone, wish I could have been there.

Hey Tuna, 
Still catching those baby stripers I see.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Yessiree,*

ReddDog. Welcome back. I think they're the babies you left me before going to Anaheim. Either that or they're tired of FL Fisherman's baits. BTW, your 38'' monster streched my Popnet by several inches!!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

That last shot was of NS4D and me contemplating with Flea, FLF, Mapcaster and HuskyMD whether we should lose another rig to the snag that FLF put us on.  I'm glad NS4D brought his 40# of lead with him. 

Seriously, thanks to the MD hosts for showing us a fun time for us traveling VA Beach guys. Although we rode home with a skunk (or was that NS4D's neoprene socks?), that was one of my best "fishing" trips. Watching Hat80's ride down the 'peake pier was worth the trip itself.

Good to finally meet some of you folks up there!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Snag monster got em*

Chest and InSearch, I was fishing next to you guys and I felt your pain That was the infamous snag monster!! There is probably a hundred pounds of lead attached to it. You just couldn't reel fast enough with those conventionals......... I did enjoy your pleasent attitudes and laughter......It is kinda hard when you just can't get it right..... Hope to see you guys again


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man it was great meeting you guys! Next time you come up I promise we will put you on some fish. And no snags!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP Snags*

FLF - Just take them to PLO and let them fish the middle of the pier.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

wow you guys did great out there. congrats


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CH2H"Those wer my socks....sorry.....sweaty feet and neoprenes don't mix too well.


Congrats FLF...I know you couldn't have done it without Ant


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

After seeing Fl in action it wasn't the casting it was the skills Fl knows the holes and he knows the fish.I'll even bet he was holding his rod to feel lighter bites.That guy just knows what hes doing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats to those that one. I have a couple questions about the equipment used if anyone can answer:

The sand spikes that are used: some are small and long. Is there a difference or preference for the long sand spikes over the short ones?

I noticed in the pictures that pretty much all the rods had spinning reels on them. Any reason why those use a the spinning reel vs the baitcaster? I'm thinking about buying my first baitcaster is why I ask.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh Bulltwinkel!*

I guess you've never seen whats in his back pocket BJ? Horseshoe With that said, I would rather have ladyluck on my side over skill any day of the week! Ask anyone, she'll win every time....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Chance Favors The Prepared Angler*

I agree that luck plays a part in fishing but to catch fish on a consistent basis requires skill. Luck comes in when you catch that occassional monster. Let's take fishing AI for instance. If I catch something there it's luck, when Shaggy catches something there it's skill.  

Catman.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Congrats*

FL FISHERMAN on the win and I look forward to seeing on the water soon.<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_17_6.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Your right Nick,*

However in the spring run it's just a matter of putting in the time on the water. When those fish are there you'll get one right after the other as long as they are moving. A kid with a RugRats fishing pole could catch a big fish when the fish are that thick. 

In this case it was two things that got the winning fish. 1. The luck of getting on the point! 2. The luck of the biggest fish of the day picking your line. Skill didn't have a thing to do with it. I'm not saying Jays not skilled, because he is. I am saying on Sat. he was lucky and nothing else....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

How about SKILLED LUCK? 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I don't know?*

I wouldn't take Jay to Vegas.  LOL But he's ok to fish with, well maybe. ROFLMAO .....Tightlines

Now whats this about Rockhall?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Luck,huh?*

It wasn't luck;it was also the fact the hes been putting his time in at SPSP.He got the pererverance too along with the skills.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yes Luck!*

As I remember I said the same things you did above....Tightlines



BigJeff823 said:


> *It wasn't luck;it was also the fact the hes been putting his time in at SPSP.He got the pererverance too along with the skills. *


Like I said, give me Ladyluck anytime. Shes a proven winner!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I think Jason took my advice (last year), about not bathing for 24 hours before a fishing trip.... One of my sources said the crowd thinned out considerably about five minutes after he took the parka off!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*bayfisher*

He was there. James mentioned he helped out some of the ladies. He snuck into the prize ceremony about halfway through it. He didn't say anything to get noticed--that's all. I think maybe he was feeling bad not having caught anything. I would have been feeling that way had I not had such great company.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*to my brother in arms*

congrats to jason for putting on a one rod whopping!it was a pleasure to meet you and everyone else i met.i was truly honored when i heard shaggy and orest volunteered to be judges just to hang out with me and thats what really made me come down because last tuesday my son won tickets to a circus and they expected me to take them and at first i was but then james told me about what these 2 gentlemen offered to do and i had to explain to my sons that i HAD to go and i'd make it up to them so everything worked out fine.once again it was great to meet everyone i met and jason...(fill in the blank) ________ keeps rolling along!!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Same here. Glad to meet you Mark! Hopefully we can fish sometime and see who really casts farther! LOL Tightlines!!


----------

